# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  if you have any question in arabic i can help you

## x514xx

if you have any question in arabic i can help you  
i am Arabian i mean native speaker  
i am from egypt 
i am boy 22 year  
i will be happy for help you her/his 
 it's my e-mail el.7oob@yahoo.com  
just contact me

----------


## x514xx

i will put some special words you can say in arabic let's start  
when i wanna say    
i love you 
أنا بحبك 
ana b7bk   
from woman to man 
you love me ? 
انت بتحبنى ؟؟؟ 
anta  bt7bene ??   
from man to woman  
you love me ??  
أنتى بتحبنى ؟؟ 
ante  bt7bene ??     
hello  
اهلا 
ahln  
what's your name ?  
انت أسمك ايه؟؟ 
anta asmk a ?

----------


## x514xx

good bye 
مع السلامة 
m3a al slama

----------


## x514xx

what's happened ? 
ايه الى حصل ؟؟ 
a  ale 7sal ??

----------

